# Hymen Berg And Co. Chicago



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. Have not posted here in a while. Just wanted to share some photos of my Private label P.W. It has an Omega 19 movement with 17 jewels. This watch dates to 1902. It is cased with a Dueber GF case.

Regards


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

potz said:


> That is rather nice, apart from the unfortunate name.


:lol: that is a shame.

Stunning watch though. Especially the movement.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > That is rather nice, apart from the unfortunate name.
> ...


Actually I misspelled it. Should be Hyman. But come to think of it, one also collects what one loves. :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

What a great watch... just thought of Omega, as I saw the movement (without reading the text).

Andreas


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Actually I misspelled it. Should be Hyman. But come to think of it, one also collects what one loves. :lol:"

Very, very good.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

ChrisG said:


> Actually I misspelled it. Should be Hyman. But come to think of it, one also collects what one loves. :lol:


Excellent. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Been a while since I have seen one.

Lovely watch though.


----------



## Story (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris,

Gorgeous - thanks for sharing. You might want to add 250297586891 to your collection of ephemeria.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Story said:


> Chris,
> 
> Gorgeous - thanks for sharing. You might want to add 250297586891 to your collection of ephemeria.


Thank you very much Story for the link.


----------

